# ATI Radeon x300/x550 VS. ATI Radeon 9800 pro (quick question)



## truemusic53 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am interested in buying Call of Duty 4. All of my system specs will work but in hesitant about the graphic card. Right now I am running an ATI Radeon X300/X550 and Call of Duty 4 requires a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. So my question is can I run Call of Duty 4, EVEN IF i have to run the game in extremely low quality i dont mind. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

No, the card must be upgraded to the minimum required spec. The 9800's are pretty old now , if you need help picking out cards let us know.


----------



## truemusic53 (Mar 19, 2008)

eh ya I guess that would be great. What would be a cheap fix to upgrade my x300/x550 into something that will be better than 9800
*Edit*
Also you say I need to upgrade and that the 9800's are old? I'm a little confused, you realize I have the x300/x550 and need to meet a 9800? Also is it possible to play on VERY low quality cause that is not an issue for me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Select the game from the dropdown menu at *http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest*, then click the 'Can You Run It' button.


----------



## truemusic53 (Mar 19, 2008)

ya i just barely fail in graphics. i assume your thinking im an idiot for asking this again but i really want to play this game. can i run this game in crappy settings. also i click on what they recomend and tehy recomend a card that is JUST higher than mine, x600 (or so im assume tell me if im wrong, im new at this). Otherwise thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If your computer meets the MINIMUM system requirements listed for the game, it will play at very low settings and low resolution. If any part of your computer falls just below the minimum level it might still be possible to play the game, depending on the rest of your specs.

For example, a below-spec graphics card combined with a high-speed CPU and plenty of RAM might improve framerates to a playable level. However, a graphics card would be considered below-spec if it doesn't support the required shader/pixel models, so the age or clock speed of the card can be less important than the features it supports.

If all your parts are below the minimum level it's unlikely the game will run. Try the demo if you're still unsure. I wouldn't like to say it will definitely run, even at very low settings, and have you waste your money. Demos are the best way to test before buying.


----------



## truemusic53 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok the pre release demo works perfectly fine, even with all my webpages up in the backround. Now does anything change from the prerelease demo to the game in specs or should i be able to play the game if i can play the demo (even the prerelease). Thanks for your patience


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the demo works, then the full game should work as well. They don't make too many changes from beta to full version. If anything, it should run slightly quicker if they've improved the coding by the time the game is released.

Games usually play better with no other programs running in the background, and there are tweak guides available online for most games that show you how to edit the config files or adjust the settings to get better framerates or better image quality.


----------



## truemusic53 (Mar 19, 2008)

Right I know about the backround tasks and online lag and stuff from Battlefield 2. My point was that it runs good enough to run smoothly with 2 webpages in the backround. Anyways that is all. Thank you very much both of you for your help, I apriciate it.


----------

